# Visa for job in canaries - fluent in 4 languages



## michou_envoyage (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi!
I am a French Canadian woman of 33 and I have been living abroad in different countries for the past 6 years. 
I am fluent in French, English, Spanish and pretty good at Italian.
My background is mostly in sales, client services, managment and the tourism industry.
It is time for me to settle down from traveling and the Canary Islands seems to make a lot of sense in terms of climate and quality of living.
I have been browsing the web for many hours about the Canaries recently and although I know the economic situation is hard everywhere rigth now, I think I might be able to make it and find a job. Maybe I'm wrong, but I am an optimist!  I saw a couple of job offers that match my profile already but my real concern is about the working visa. I am currently in France with a tourist visa.
From what I understand, I need to be sponsored by an employer (which I am used to from previous experiences, but never in Europe). 
Is this an easy process in the Canary Islands? Is this a common practice or no company will go the trouble? Any easier for Canadian? 
I would appreciate any advice or previous experience comments on the subject... or any sponsored job offer!
Thank you! 
Michelle


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

michou_envoyage said:


> Is this a common practice or no company will go the trouble? Any easier for Canadian?


Michelle - In GENERAL - it's so much easier for an employer to hire an EU citizen. I've a Spanish friend who runs an agency here in Madrid and she simply avoids anybody whose paperwork does not enable hassle free employment. There's so much labour available - as she says - Why bother with the rest?.

That said - in an area like the canaries where language skills probably pay a greater part in the selection process - you may be luckier. 

The only way you'll know is to write in for jobs you've seen.


----------



## michou_envoyage (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you Chris! I appreciate your imput. I hope I will have better luck with the Canaries like you said! I'm planing on sending a bunch of resume next week so I will have a feeling. Cheers!


----------

